

French police dismantle Bitcoin exchange - jacquesm
http://www.iol.co.za/business/companies/french-police-dismantle-bitcoin-exchange-1.1715755

======
nmrm
I'm not a bitcoin apologist; the whole thing seems silly to me. Even still,
this report is downright scary.

> During a raid last week on one of the suspects' homes, investigators seized
> a portfolio of Bitcoins - worth some 9,000 euros per unit - as well as
> credit cards and computer hardware.

I have no idea what the facts of this case are, but this wording strongly
connotes a carding operation or similar. I wouldn't be surprised if the
"seized credit cards" were just the suspect's personal, totally legit cards.

It's also kind of strange that they delineate the "portfolio of bitcoins" and
the hardware...

> The two suspects were being investigated on possible charges of illegal
> banking, money laundering and illegally operating a gambling website.

Again, the article is too light on details to know. But this sounds like they
have _no idea_ why Bitcoin is bad, but they _just know_ it It Is Bad.

------
marak830
'During a raid last week on one of the suspects' homes, investigators seized a
portfolio of Bitcoins - worth some 9,000 euros per unit - as well as credit
cards and computer hardware.'

A bitcoin is worth 9000 euros? A quick search shows 460 euro per unit.
Strangly worded article.

